# Unsolved mysteries and True Crimes



## Twilight Sparkle (Jun 1, 2015)

these seem to interest other people on here aswell so I decided to make a thread about it. I personally like learning about the crimes that never have been solved like the "taman shud" case








or the missing girl Tara Calico




the most puzzling to me is what happened to Elisa Lam


----------



## For The Internet (Jun 1, 2015)

I think the most enjoyable case study I've ever done was one where we had to choose an unsolved case and hypothesise about what had happened. Of the three choices we had only one was a case so old DNA couldn't be a factor and so that's what I chose. It's a really fascinating case where I don't actually think murder occurred at all, but it's considered an unsolved murder: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bogle–Chandler_case


----------



## pickleniggo (Jun 1, 2015)

The Elisa Lam case: the elevator video is so strange and how it was ruled there was no foul play doesn't make any sense.

The conviction (and later release) of the West Memphis 3 makes me so angry. The 3 were so clearly innocent and the crime really appears to be committed by one of the children's stepdads. The three convicted were released but still have to live life with a "guilty" admission. The investigators don't want to reopen the botched case because they refuse to admit they were wrong.


----------



## Twilight Sparkle (Jun 1, 2015)

pickleniggo said:


> The Elisa Lam case: the elevator video is so strange and how it was ruled there was no foul play doesn't make any sense.
> 
> The conviction (and later release) of the West Memphis 3 makes me so angry. The 3 were so clearly innocent and the crime really appears to be committed by one of the children's stepdads. The three convicted were released but still have to live life with a "guilty" admission. The investigators don't want to reopen the botched case because they refuse to admit they were wrong.


there was also grafitti at the crime scene that said "in fact, she was a cunt 2011" in Latin, this is on a roof mind you. Nobody would have seen it otherwise, but because it said "2011" police dismissed it. Also, she was saying in her tumblr I think about being harassed by Hispanic men just before she ended up getting murdered.
also, the elevator footage is slown down so it seems more creepy, but if you speed it up it looks like she is under the influence of drugs. And someone working for the hotel stole the keys to the water tower, so I think it had to be a Hispanic man working at the hotel at that time


----------



## Globe (Jun 2, 2015)

Dyatlov Pass Incident. Russian mountain climbing team that was trekking around the northern Ural mountains sometime in the fifties. Pretty much the entire team ended up getting slaughtered by some...thing. Nobody's quite sure. The condition of both the bodies and the team's tents and equipment suggests it was something non human. A few of the corpses allegedly looked irradiated though I can't remember if that had ever been verified. From what I can recall there was never actually a conclusion from the official investigation, so obviously you have your pickings from yeti attacks to alien abductions to Soviet sludge-man experimentation conspiracies. Pretty interesting read either way. 

Hinterkaifeck Farm murders. Mass murder of a German family that lived on a remote farmstead in the 1920's. Six people (the property's owners, their daughter, two grandchildren and a recently hired maid) ended up dead in the space of about 48 hours and pretty much no one ever had a clue of who did it, or even how. Interesting tidbits 


most of the victims were found in the stead's barn, and didn't appear to be put there after being killed, rather it seemed they'd all somehow been lured there and killed one by one
shortly before the murders, the farmer that owned the place had allegedly made a remark to a neighbor about finding some footprints in the snow that led from the edge of the surrounding forest into the farm, but none leading out. 
whoever did it appeared to have hung around for at least a day or two after committing the murders
a maid that quit about six months beforehand claimed the place was haunted


----------



## John Titor (Jun 3, 2015)

I remembered the Elisa Lam case when /x/ brought it to attention. It was interesting on what we were able to deduce before more information on the case was released.

There was a murder that happened in my area a year ago that had strange circumstances. I was confused to see why there were so many news reporters near my workplace until I watched the news that night; something like this hadn't happen in decades. FYI, my city was one of the ones that was once hit by Richard Ramirez.


----------



## SkinExhibit (Nov 1, 2015)

Australia seems to have a lot of prominent cold cases. The one I'd heard about (in relation to the Human Centipede) were the three Beaumont kids who disappeared after being seen at the beach with a "strange tall man." Any missing children's reports that go unsolved always have an air of creep to them, but this one particularly struck me as they were seen multiple times by several witnesses, yet no one can account for their whereabouts.


----------



## SpessCaptain (Nov 1, 2015)

SkinExhibit said:


> Australia seems to have a lot of prominent cold cases. The one I'd heard about (in relation to the Human Centipede) were the three Beaumont kids who disappeared after being seen at the beach with a "strange tall man." Any missing children's reports that go unsolved always have an air of creep to them, but this one particularly struck me as they were seen multiple times by several witnesses, yet no one can account for their whereabouts.


There was the kid around my old house in QLD that got kidnapped about 7 years ago and we have one day where they have the whole country in mourning. It took nearly ten years to find his murderer and a lot of people had speculations that his rich family was doing it for attention after they made a charity drive for him.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Murder_of_Daniel_Morcombe


----------



## glass_houses (Dec 30, 2015)

SkinExhibit said:


> Australia seems to have a lot of prominent cold cases. The one I'd heard about (in relation to the Human Centipede) were the three Beaumont kids who disappeared after being seen at the beach with a "strange tall man." Any missing children's reports that go unsolved always have an air of creep to them, but this one particularly struck me as they were seen multiple times by several witnesses, yet no one can account for their whereabouts.



It's pretty fucking creepy. There's been several very high profile child killers that have been listed as suspects, but none of them quite 'fit'. It's entirely possible that the murderer/murderers who took the children was someone that was never on the radar. That leads to the inevitable assumption that more children were taken, but it never became public. If that's the case, then it's entirely likely that the children taken before/after the Beaumont case were Aboriginal or from an undesirable immigrant community, as opposed to the Beaumonts who were Caucasian, attractive, and from a moderately well off background. Because there absolutely would have been more. And chances are good that simply no one cared.

One mystery that has always got to me is Taman Shud; that shit's freaky.

The Family. Holy fuck.

The Beast of Gevaudan is fascinating. There's so much that just doesn't add up. Absolutely there are many accounts in Europe where places had been terrorised by wolves for months or even years on end, but the Beast makes no sense. The temptation is to just brush the thousands of loose ends off with a, "The uneducated superstitious peasants were just too stupid to know a wolf when they saw one", but the thing with peasants around then is that while they may indeed have been uneducated and superstitious, _they also knew bloody well what a wolf looked like because their lives quite literally depended on it._ Multiple wolf or wolf/dog hybrids tend to get the most mainstream support, but Michel Louis suggested that it was in fact a wolf/dog hybrid owned and trained by Jean Chastel, the man ultimately credited with killing the Beast, and thus making him one of the most creative serial killers ever. Dunno if it's true, but it makes for a cool story. What I want for Christmas is the graves of some of the known victims exhumed and the bones examined for teeth marks. Maybe put those pesky Mesonychid theories to sleep once and for all.

Going back to more conventional murder mysteries is the very recent Kehlet case, still under investigation. I'm in no way, shape, manner or form an investigator, but if murder hasn't been done, I'll eat my glasses.

Arguably the most well known true crime mystery, that of Jack the Ripper, has had a comparatively recent new suspect brought forth, that of Charles Allen Lechmere. There's been a quite decent documentary and it was pretty legit.

Lizzie Borden is always interesting.

People keep bringing up Harold Holt's disappearance. Places like the ABC keep saying that he was almost certainly swept out to sea when he went swimming in heavy seas and with a bung shoulder, but everyone knows that's just a guv'ment consperacy 'cause he was really kidernapped by Rusha wh tok im to china in a submerwhatchermercallit an thy jus dunt wanna a'mit it.


----------



## Hollywood Hulk Hogan (Dec 30, 2015)

Elisa Lam is easily explained. She had a history of schizophrenia, and she was having an attack. The elevator didn't close because, in her panic attack, she hit all of the buttons, including the "keep door open" button. The door up to the roof was rarely locked since employees would smoke up there.

tl;dr: She was having a schizophrenic attack and panicked. It's unfortunate, but it's perfectly normal behavior for a schizophrenic attack. 

Now for a real mystery: Who raised the briefcase at King of the Ring 1999? Was it the Big Bossman?!


----------



## Twilight Sparkle (Jan 1, 2016)

Hollywood Hulk Hogan said:


> Elisa Lam is easily explained. She had a history of schizophrenia, and she was having an attack. The elevator didn't close because, in her panic attack, she hit all of the buttons, including the "keep door open" button. The door up to the roof was rarely locked since employees would smoke up there.
> 
> tl;dr: She was having a schizophrenic attack and panicked. It's unfortunate, but it's perfectly normal behavior for a schizophrenic attack.
> 
> Now for a real mystery: Who raised the briefcase at King of the Ring 1999? Was it the Big Bossman?!


I totally agree with this after a lot of more evidence came out
her released footage was accidently sped up (you can easily find the original) which made it more creepy and mysterious looking than at normal speed
also, the recent court case where someone I know has been to basically said that the parents believe their daughter had a meltdown but still are trying to put the hotel at fault


glass_houses said:


> One mystery that has always got to me is Taman Shud; that shit's freaky


Thankfully there are many people who are currently trying to find out who this man is, they have a few lectures to put it into perspective.




They are definitely worth a watch because they point out other strange bits of facts that most news sources forget


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Jan 2, 2016)

Hollywood Hulk Hogan said:


> Elisa Lam is easily explained. She had a history of schizophrenia, and she was having an attack. The elevator didn't close because, in her panic attack, she hit all of the buttons, including the "keep door open" button. The door up to the roof was rarely locked since employees would smoke up there.
> 
> tl;dr: She was having a schizophrenic attack and panicked. It's unfortunate, but it's perfectly normal behavior for a schizophrenic attack.
> 
> Now for a real mystery: Who raised the briefcase at King of the Ring 1999? Was it the Big Bossman?!



It's the stuff about what happened to her body that really gets me


----------



## Hollywood Hulk Hogan (Jan 3, 2016)

Uncanny Valley said:


> It's the stuff about what happened to her body that really gets me


What stuff? She climbed into the water tank in her panic and couldn't get out, drowning.


----------



## glass_houses (Jan 3, 2016)

Hollywood Hulk Hogan said:


> What stuff? She climbed into the water tank in her panic and couldn't get out, drowning.


The problem is that nobody could explain how she got up to the roof and into the tank. To get to the roof without triggering the security alarms on the doors would mean that either she or someone else had a set of keys, as there was no sign that either the alarms or the doors themselves had been tampered with. Not only that, but each of them had been locked neatly behind her. Then there's the issue of how she got into the tank. The staff needed a ladder to access the top of the tank during maintenance. There was no ladder nearby. In addition to that, there was a very heavy concrete lid on top of the tank, which had been first been moved in order to allow her to get into it and then neatly replaced afterwards. Scrabbling up the side of the tank and moving the cover herself is one thing; it's amazing what the mentally ill or someone in intense distress can accomplish. However, the fact that the cover had been replaced is quite another matter entirely. In order to move it back means that she'd have had to do so without bracing herself against anything first, and somehow not get her fingers trapped against the top of the tank and the cover while she was at it.
I'm not saying that she didn't drown, I'm not saying that she didn't have some form of psychotic break, either from schizophrenia or from bipolar, but someone else put her in that tank.


----------



## Hollywood Hulk Hogan (Jan 4, 2016)

glass_houses said:


> The problem is that nobody could explain how she got up to the roof and into the tank. To get to the roof without triggering the security alarms on the doors would mean that either she or someone else had a set of keys, as there was no sign that either the alarms or the doors themselves had been tampered with. Not only that, but each of them had been locked neatly behind her. Then there's the issue of how she got into the tank. The staff needed a ladder to access the top of the tank during maintenance. There was no ladder nearby. In addition to that, there was a very heavy concrete lid on top of the tank, which had been first been moved in order to allow her to get into it and then neatly replaced afterwards. Scrabbling up the side of the tank and moving the cover herself is one thing; it's amazing what the mentally ill or someone in intense distress can accomplish. However, the fact that the cover had been replaced is quite another matter entirely. In order to move it back means that she'd have had to do so without bracing herself against anything first, and somehow not get her fingers trapped against the top of the tank and the cover while she was at it.
> I'm not saying that she didn't drown, I'm not saying that she didn't have some form of psychotic break, either from schizophrenia or from bipolar, but someone else put her in that tank.


That's not true at all. There was a ladder up against one of the other tanks, which was only 2 feet away from the tank she was found in. So she likely climbed up the ladder to the other tank, moved the lid on the tank she drowned in, went in, and slide it shut. The lids were not too heavy for her to have moved, since they slide. Also, the staff left the door alarms off a lot since they'd go up to the roof to smoke during breaks. There's a lot of myths about the case made up to make it sound more mysterious because of that damn viral Youtube video.


----------



## Twilight Sparkle (Jan 4, 2016)

glass_houses said:


> The problem is that nobody could explain how she got up to the roof and into the tank. To get to the roof without triggering the security alarms on the doors would mean that either she or someone else had a set of keys, as there was no sign that either the alarms or the doors themselves had been tampered with. Not only that, but each of them had been locked neatly behind her. Then there's the issue of how she got into the tank. The staff needed a ladder to access the top of the tank during maintenance. There was no ladder nearby. In addition to that, there was a very heavy concrete lid on top of the tank, which had been first been moved in order to allow her to get into it and then neatly replaced afterwards. Scrabbling up the side of the tank and moving the cover herself is one thing; it's amazing what the mentally ill or someone in intense distress can accomplish. However, the fact that the cover had been replaced is quite another matter entirely. In order to move it back means that she'd have had to do so without bracing herself against anything first, and somehow not get her fingers trapped against the top of the tank and the cover while she was at it.
> I'm not saying that she didn't drown, I'm not saying that she didn't have some form of psychotic break, either from schizophrenia or from bipolar, but someone else put her in that tank.


There is a Chinese YouTuber that proved that most of the time you could easily get to the water tank
if I could find it I would show you, but it's literally just a video of them getting a hotel room, going up to the watertowers and one of the tanks being wide open and being completely unattended. It's an infamous motel where people are known to get murdered and commit suicide there, so it's not like they cared about keeping track of the tanks and where the people went.




I recommend watching this, it's essentially a run down of the court hearing


----------



## DavidFerrie (Jan 4, 2016)

Those various Australian cases are interesting. What is it about Oz that lends itself to unsolved murders and enigmatic deaths and disappearances?

California's Zodiac Killer remains my favorite unsolved case. There's even a lolcow connection, since Raymond Huffman of "Shut Up Little Man!" fame has been proposed as a candidate for Zodiac.

Here's a lesser-known but equally creepy unsolved mass-murder from the Golden State that's long intrigued me.


----------



## Cosmos (Jan 4, 2016)

Holy shit, this stuff is my _jam_. I started watching Unsolved Mysteries when I was like 8 years old and I've been hooked ever since.

The Elisa Lam case is definitely spooky. The most plausible explanation I've heard has to do with a sudden psychiatric attack (as she suffered from bipolar disorder). It doesn't help that the Cecil Hotel, the place where she died, is well-known for its link to several suicides, criminal activity (including three murders), and even paranormal activity.

Some other mysteries I'm interested in:

*The Black Dahlia*: The quintessential unsolved murder mystery.  
*The Hinterkaifeck Murders:* In the 1920s, a German family was discovered murdered in their barn following a series of creepy, unexplained occurrences. 

*The M Cave Hiker:* A hiking enthusiast discovered an unusual cave. He hasn't been seen since.
*Who put Bella in the Wych Elm?*: An unidentified woman was murdered and stuffed into a hollow tree trunk in 1943. Nearly all details regarding the case remain unsolved to this day.
*The Oakville Blobs, aka Star Jelly*: On August 7, 1994 during a rainstorm, blobs of a translucent gelatinous substance fell upon the town of Oakville, Washington. Those who came in contact with the blobs soon became very ill. The blobs would rain down a few more times after this incident but have never been identified. However, many believe the U.S. military has something to do with it.
*Tylenol Poisonings*: In 1982, some bottles of Tylenol were tampered with, replacing the painkillers with pills laced with potassium cyanide. The tampered bottles were then placed back on store shelves to be sold; a total of 7 people died due to ingesting the poisonous pills. The perpetrator and their motive are still unknown. This incident (and a number of copycat attacks) led to pretty drastic changes in the pharmaceutical industry, including tamper-proof packaging and the abandonment of over-the-counter capsule pills.
*The Overtaun Bridge, aka Dog Suicide Central:*  In the past 50 years, somewhere close to 600 dogs have reportedly jumped off the bridge from the same point into the same direction. What’s creepier is that the dogs who jumped and survived the first attempt returned to the same spot for another attempt. As a huge dog lover, this one makes me really sad  I want them to demolish that fucking bridge already.

*The Zodiac Killer*: Probably the most infamous unidentified serial killer of all time (although Jack the Ripper might give him a run for his money). Despite his relatively low body count (only 5 confirmed deaths), the Zodiac has continued to baffle investigators and laypeople alike due to his usage of cryptograms, most of which have yet to be cracked. 
I'll post more if people are interested!


----------



## Big Nasty (Jan 5, 2016)

PurpleSquirrel said:


> California's Zodiac Killer remains my favorite unsolved case. There's even a lolcow connection, since Raymond Huffman of "Shut Up Little Man!" fame has been proposed as a candidate for Zodiac.


That's pretty rad. "I was a killer before you were born and I will be a killer after you're dead." Got any links about the "Raymond Huffman as Zodiac Killer" theory?


glass_houses said:


> The Family. Holy fuck.


Shiiit. Homicide by blunt force sodomy is no laughing matter.


----------



## glass_houses (Jan 5, 2016)

Big Nasty said:


> Shiiit. Homicide by blunt force sodomy is no laughing matter.



No. No it is not. And the way that only one murderer was brought to justice tends to make me sore and sick  in my tum tum.










PurpleSquirrel said:


> Those various Australian cases are interesting. What is it about Oz that lends itself to unsolved murders and enigmatic deaths and disappearances?



Comparatively low population density combined with a fuckload of uninhabited and/or unexplored land. Things are rather more compressed now, particularly along the Eastern Seaboard, but there's still a shitload of places to hide a body where it'll never be found, especially if you head towards the interior. There's also a shitload of places to completely disappear in, either by accident or design. This man disappeared and it took three months to locate his body, even though there were many, many people both professional and private looking desperately for him. He'd gotten out of his car (possibly because it'd become stuck in the dry loose sand) and was promptly bitten by a snake.  He wrote a brief note saying this, staggered away from the car, and died in very short order. Poor bastard.

Another dramatic cold case is the Gatton Murders. The investigation work was appalling, even by the standards of today. The world will never know if the murderer could have been found if the coppers were properly doing their job.


----------



## DavidFerrie (Jan 5, 2016)

Big Nasty said:


> That's pretty rad. "I was a killer before you were born and I will be a killer after you're dead." Got any links about the "Raymond Huffman as Zodiac Killer" theory?



Here's one.


----------



## AlephOne2Many (Jan 5, 2016)

(okay my post was deleted because I had completely forgotten their fucking names, someone help me out)

I don't remember their name but there was a dedicated office worker who disappeared, his car was parked in the usual spot but there wasn't any evidence of him leaving the building let alone walking anywhere near the exits. The story still creeps me out.

I am deeply sorry for having a shit memory about this one case.

EDIT: 

the Amy Lynn Bradley case, some woman goes on a cruise, acquaints herself with shady individuals... She was, allegedly, last seen in an unrecognizable state, possibly malnourished and put into sex slavery. Nobody could confirm that was her true identity though, but the tattoos this individual had is telling.


----------



## Cosmos (Jan 5, 2016)

NumberingYourState said:


> (okay my post was deleted because I had completely forgotten their fucking names, someone help me out)
> 
> I don't remember their name but there was a dedicated office worker who disappeared, his car was parked in the usual spot but there wasn't any evidence of him leaving the building let alone walking anywhere near the exits. The story still creeps me out.
> 
> ...



I was actually going to mention the Amy Lynn Bradley case! I saw her segment on Unsolved Mysteries and it really messed me up. Even worse, seven years after her disappearance, Amy’s parents were emailed a photograph from an adult escort website featuring a woman who resembled her. It's very likely that the poor woman was sold into sexual slavery.


----------



## AlephOne2Many (Jan 6, 2016)

There was also a guy who travelled to Germany, got into a bar fight, went to get medication and afterwards was seen dashing out of an Airport never to be seen again. At least until he became disheveled in the woods, still lost to the world.


----------



## TheImportantFart (Jan 12, 2016)

I've always found the Black Dahlia murder pretty fascinating. The manner in which Elizabeth Short was killed (she was found cut in half with a Glasgow smile) is pretty interesting - whoever did it is one sick puppy.


----------



## Flamesoul the Diabolical (Jan 12, 2016)

Aw man I have always had a morbid curiosity about these kinds of things, it's absolutely chilling to read about the disturbed individuals who commit these awful crimes...

Anyone have any supernatural stories to share? Or, allegedly supernatural at the very least?


----------



## MrTroll (Jan 13, 2016)

I'm not a UFO believer but here are two alleged UFO encounters that can't immediately be dismissed as an obvious hoax that have creeped me out for a long time:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kelly–Hopkinsville_encounter

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Disappearance_of_Frederick_Valentich


----------



## DavidFerrie (Feb 13, 2016)

Here's a genuinely weird one: the disappearance of Cadet Richard Cox from West Point -- one of the most closely guarded sites in the United States. A book , *Oblivion*, was written about the case, but its theory failed to satisfy most of the people who've studied this enigmatic incident, including Cox' family and _Yours Truly_.


----------



## DavidFerrie (Feb 13, 2016)

BTW, the site that hosts the Cadet Cox mystery, Strange Company, reprints and links tales of all sorts of similarly weird enigmas. Should be a good way to kill a rainy/snowy/otherwise-dull long weekend.


----------



## DavidFerrie (Mar 14, 2016)

Yet another weird real-life mystery, courtesy of Strange Company: The Wizard of Ladysmith.


----------



## plasticine (Mar 14, 2016)

I'm really interested in cruise ship diasters . Maybe it's from watching titanic one too many times, but i've always found them fascinating.


----------



## Randall Fragg (Mar 14, 2016)

Aw, I love stuff like this. It creeps me out but it's so cool.
One interesting story: The Bloody Benders. The real life version of The Hills Have Eyes.
EDIT: "Le Loyon" was also pretty weird. A strange figure in a gasmask and boiler suit wanders around in a forest in Switzerland.
Okay, the Max Headroom signal intrusion is just fucking insane. It's basically 80s Random Access Humor.


----------



## AN/ALR56 (Mar 15, 2016)

There is some really really interesting cases here,I will post then when I have time.
But my favorite one is Peter Bergmann,a old man who apparently destroyed all his documents and killed himself.
No one knows his real name and who he was.


----------



## DavidFerrie (Mar 15, 2016)

AN/ALR-56 said:


> There is some really really interesting cases here,I will post then when I have time.
> But my favorite one is Peter Bergmann,a old man who apparently destroyed all his documents and killed himself.
> No one knows his real name and who he was.


The guy in Sligo, Ireland? Yes, that is a strange case indeed.


----------



## AN/ALR56 (Mar 15, 2016)

PurpleSquirrel said:


> The guy in Sligo, Ireland? Yes, that is a strange case indeed.


Ever since I found out his case and the short movie they made,I can't stop thinking about it.
There is something about a old man that apparently calmly destroyed all evidence of his existence and tried to make his own body vanish in the sea.
What thought made him do that?,why?
He simply dissapeared,no one knows who he really was and I doubt it will ever be found out.


----------



## DavidFerrie (Mar 15, 2016)

AN/ALR-56 said:


> Ever since I found out his case and the short movie they made,I can't stop thinking about it.
> There is something about a old man that apparently calmly destroyed all evidence of his existence and tried to make his own body vanish in the sea.
> What thought made him do that?,why?
> He simply dissapeared,no one knows who he really was and I doubt it will ever be found out.


It's almost as if he wanted to erase himself from existence completely. Without a name, government identification, or any family or friends who can identify us, what are we?


----------



## Ravenor (Mar 15, 2016)

plasticine said:


> I'm really interested in cruise ship diasters . Maybe it's from watching titanic one too many times, but i've always found them fascinating.



This bunch of podcast's should be right up your ally then.


----------



## Ponderous Pillock (Mar 15, 2016)

Globe said:


> Dyatlov Pass Incident. Russian mountain climbing team that was trekking around the northern Ural mountains sometime in the fifties. Pretty much the entire team ended up getting slaughtered by some...thing. Nobody's quite sure. The condition of both the bodies and the team's tents and equipment suggests it was something non human. A few of the corpses allegedly looked irradiated though I can't remember if that had ever been verified. From what I can recall there was never actually a conclusion from the official investigation, so obviously you have your pickings from yeti attacks to alien abductions to Soviet sludge-man experimentation conspiracies. Pretty interesting read either way.



Sorry to burst the bubble on this one....

It was later realized that a lot of the "attack" was post-mortem. People enjoy revisiting this mystery because it's so interesting, but the sad reality is they were not very experienced and lost a chunk of their equipment due to an avalanche. Without shelter they later succumbed to Hypothermia and stripped off their clothes before succumbing to the cold. Scavenger birds and animals would later eat the soft tissues, the eyes tongue and genitalia, leaving the bodies seemingly molested and what was left of their camp trashed or turned over by the animals looking for extra food. 

This followed by their bodies being bright red or other "unusual colours" is largely ascribed to Hypothermia, where your skin will blister and turn bright red.


----------



## AnOminous (Mar 15, 2016)

Ponderous Pillock said:


> Without shelter they later succumbed to Hypothermia and stripped off their clothes before succumbing to the cold.



This doesn't make much sense unless you understand that one of the physiological effects of core temperature dropping is blood uselessly rushes to the surface skin, causing a burning sensation.  You're also mentally out of it at this point, hence the paradoxical response of stripping while you are freezing to death.


----------



## The Knife (Mar 15, 2016)

glass_houses said:


> Lizzie Borden is always interesting.



I'm a bit of a Lizzie Borden nut. I've visited the house a couple times and the tour guide who plays Andrew Borden has his own theory: he legit thinks Lizzie hired a hitman, possibly a disgruntled former employee of Andrew's. This would explain some reports of a mysterious man in the neighborhood and the unknown carriage in front of the house the morning of the murders. Lizzie didn't actually wield the hatchet, but that she stood lookout while the murders were committed. Tour Guide is a little uncertain whether or not Lizzie's sister Emma knew what was happening, but he thinks that she did and that Lizzie, out of loyalty, might have sent her sister out of town just to make sure that she had an airtight alibi.


----------



## AnOminous (Mar 15, 2016)

The Knife said:


> I'm a bit of a Lizzie Borden nut. I've visited the house a couple times and the tour guide who plays Andrew Borden has his own theory: he legit thinks Lizzie hired a hitman, possibly a disgruntled former employee of Andrew's. This would explain some reports of a mysterious man in the neighborhood and the unknown carriage in front of the house the morning of the murders. Lizzie didn't actually wield the hatchet, but that she stood lookout while the murders were committed. Tour Guide is a little uncertain whether or not Lizzie's sister Emma knew what was happening, but he thinks that she did and that Lizzie, out of loyalty, might have sent her sister out of town just to make sure that she had an airtight alibi.



I believe in Borden's actual innocence.  Not for any strong reason, but simply because of the lack of evidence and the speedy jury acquittal.

I don't believe even given the limited forensics of the time, that the prime (and basically only) suspect in the case could have committed such a brutal and sloppy murder and left no evidence directly connecting her to the crime in any convincing way.

Throw in the fact that the prosecution was so aggressive and ridiculous that they did things that would never be allowed now, like actually bringing the skulls of the victims in to show them to the jury, and the case was basically rigged to convict Lizzie.  Yet the jury came back with not guilty in 90 minutes.


----------



## Ponderous Pillock (Mar 15, 2016)

AnOminous said:


> I believe in Borden's actual innocence.  Not for any strong reason, but simply because of the lack of evidence and the speedy jury acquittal.
> 
> I don't believe even given the limited forensics of the time, that the prime (and basically only) suspect in the case could have committed such a brutal and sloppy murder and left no evidence directly connecting her to the crime in any convincing way.
> 
> Throw in the fact that the prosecution was so aggressive and ridiculous that they did things that would never be allowed now, like actually bringing the skulls of the victims in to show them to the jury, and the case was basically rigged to convict Lizzie.  Yet the jury came back with not guilty in 90 minutes.



Lizzie had one hell of a skilled lawyer team.

She also gifted an axe head and what was beleived to be her father's skull to one of her lawyer team after she was acquitted. 

So uh, make of that what you will...


----------



## The Knife (Mar 16, 2016)

AnOminous said:


> I believe in Borden's actual innocence.  Not for any strong reason, but simply because of the lack of evidence and the speedy jury acquittal.
> 
> I don't believe even given the limited forensics of the time, that the prime (and basically only) suspect in the case could have committed such a brutal and sloppy murder and left no evidence directly connecting her to the crime in any convincing way.
> 
> Throw in the fact that the prosecution was so aggressive and ridiculous that they did things that would never be allowed now, like actually bringing the skulls of the victims in to show them to the jury, and the case was basically rigged to convict Lizzie.  Yet the jury came back with not guilty in 90 minutes.



I believe she was either wholly innocent or that it went down something like the tour guide thinks it did. Being in the house itself is sort of its own best evidence--even now, it's tiny and the rooms are laid out so that you can't get to one side of the house without going through all the other rooms. If she was in the house, she knew something was happening. If she was in the barn (or possibly in the basement), she was completely innocent.

Everything else you said? Yep. She was railroaded. Even if she was guilty, she was still railroaded. The prosecution didn't have the evidence it needed, and the jury recognized that. Probably the fact that she was a woman of good character influenced them as well, but the evidence just wasn't there from the start.


----------



## AnOminous (Mar 16, 2016)

The Knife said:


> Everything else you said? Yep. She was railroaded. Even if she was guilty, she was still railroaded. The prosecution didn't have the evidence it needed, and the jury recognized that. Probably the fact that she was a woman of good character influenced them as well, but the evidence just wasn't there from the start.



I haven't thought of the case in depth, as some have, so my opinion is pretty weak, meaning it could easily be changed if someone had a convincing theory and backed it up.

It just always struck me that given the circumstances of the mass murder, anyone who committed it would have been literally doused in blood from head to foot, so the lack of any solid evidence when there should have been evidence always struck me as one of those odd cases where absence of evidence actually does mean evidence of absence.

However, the lingering doubt is that while Lizzie was not obviously guilty, despite being the most examined person in the case, how did the blood-soaked maniac who actually did it (if Lizzie wasn't guilty) escape the scene?  In that coach some saw?  Maybe.  And if so, why did they even do it?


----------



## Doctor Druid (Mar 16, 2016)

If Lizzie is innocent, it could possibly be a disgruntled former employee of her father.


----------



## DavidFerrie (Mar 16, 2016)

The Julia Wallace murder in 1931 Liverpool has tantalized generations of investigators.


----------



## Cunty Boo Boo (Apr 5, 2016)

I love this stuff (although it freaks me out and I usually can't sleep well after reading about it). A lot of really fascinating ones have been mentioned. One that freaks me out a lot is Tara Calico/the polaroid that MIGHT be her...because even if it isn't, the girl and the little boy in the picture obviously went through horrific stuff. Just frightening. 

Roanoke, Mary Celeste, and Flannan Isles Lighthouse are the more interesting "old timey" mysteries. 

Maura Murray is probably the most recent disappeared persons case that haunts me. 

Overall, I think the more recent cases are the more frightening. Only because in our world of technology (even back to the 80s or 90s), if someone is able to go missing without a trace, some seriously shady shit went down.


----------



## Enjoy your spaghetti (Apr 6, 2016)

The Jamison family disappeared in October 2009 (Bobby, Sherilyn, and Madyson) when they loaded up their vehicle, $32,000 in cash, and their dog to look at a land tract in the Oklahoma mountains. Bobby and Sherilyn had been observed on their home security cameras to be packing their truck robotically and seemingly out of it. That was the last time the Jamisons were seen alive, and eight days later they were all reported missing after their still packed truck was found with their nearly dead dog and all the cash still inside.

Also found were their phones, so it looks extremely unlikely that the family expected to be away for long. There was a picture on the phone of little Madyson, who relatives say looked uncharacteristically troubled and stressed, especially since she normally loved having her picture taken.



Spoiler: Last picture of Madyson 










Fast forward to July 2014. The bodies of the Jamisons were found side by side and face down in the dirt three miles away from their truck. This location had been searched previously and weather conditions (mud slides, storms, etc) had changed the terrain since then. Bobby had a hole in the back of his skull and no conclusive cause of death for the three has ever been found.

But none of that has stopped anyone from cooking up theories. Some residents of their town suspected that (like most of the town) they were using and selling meth due to their behavior and appearance (especially their trancelike behavior on their cameras), but others close to them insist they never had been involved with drugs and would never be. Police found no drugs and nothing to suggest drug use on their property. His father didn't have nearly as many willing to defend his character.

Bobby's father had a violent reputation with rumored connections to Mexican organized crime and a lawsuit from his son over money owed. Bobby Jamison Sr. was investigated for any role in their then disappearance but cleared after his alibi was confirmed.

Sherilyn was much warmer with her family and was very close to her sister. They were best friends until her sister's death. Sherilyn was devastated and never quite recovered from her loss; she took antidepressants and antianxiety meds off and on for the rest of her life. The sporadic nature of her treatment made some wonder if the mystery was a murder/suicide rooted in depression, but Sherilyn by all accounts was a loving wife and mother that still wouldn't have hurt her family.

In fact, she had recently defended them at gun point against a former boarder who was harassing them due to her and Madyson's partial Native American heritage. This former boarder was investigated but also cleared of any involvement in their disappearance and subsequent death. But that doesn't mean that some rumors of white supremacists being behind it all have slowed.

Both Sherilyn and Bobby had an interest in and some involvement with the occult. Sherilyn and her friend bought "witches' bibles", though this friend insists they meant it as a joke. She called herself a witch on many occasions, particularly when she was warning a neighbor that kept killing her cats. Bobby asked his (mainline) church pastor about how to perform an exorcism and if they should use a Devil's Bible to make a ghost family leave their home. Sherilyn contributed to this effort by writing notes and graffiti around the house saying stuff like "Satan get out". She also wrote over some local satanic graffiti changing it to "peace", "God loves you", and other countering messages. Now there's also a theory that somehow the family pissed off some Satanists or cultists with their opposition and their own activities.

The mountains they were visiting and possibly moving to have a reputation for being a haven for wild animals, meth cooks, cultists, wingnuts, and general criminals. So any combination of these factors could have been who and why this family was killed.


----------



## cypocraphy (Apr 6, 2016)

Make of these what you will...but still pretty creepy.


----------



## Cunty Boo Boo (Apr 6, 2016)

big baby jesus said:


> Make of these what you will...but still pretty creepy.



shit dude, i'm trying to go to sleep


----------



## Weevil (Aug 25, 2016)

Yo I love this shit, I'm really interested in Missing 411 I'd really like to read some of the cases to see if there is anything to them, does anyone know where I could find an ebook file for it? Has anyone read it, is it interesting at all or is David Paulides just blowing smoke?


----------



## RP 520 (Aug 25, 2016)

MrTroll said:


> I'm not a UFO believer but here are two alleged UFO encounters that can't immediately be dismissed as an obvious hoax that have creeped me out for a long time:
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kelly–Hopkinsville_encounter
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Disappearance_of_Frederick_Valentich



https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rendlesham_Forest_incident I'm not a UFO'er either, but here's a case that's always boggled me considering it wasn't some drunk redneck with Schizophrenia claiming he was abducted but rather an incident occurring on a military facility in Europe with multiple witnesses from soldiers on the base. Only explanation I have for these things is that there was some Cold War spying shit going down that night and they use the UFO story so WW3 wouldn't happen.


----------



## Closet Sorcerer (Aug 25, 2016)

One I like while not being as sordid as those you guys talked about is the UVB-76 radio signal. While it's semi-official explanation (a radio frequency used by the Russian army for communications) makes sense, that shit and the fact that Moscow never confirmed nor denied it is creepy to hear.

The Russians seems to love their weird radio stations though, two more have been found, nicknamed The Pip and The Squeaky Wheel.


----------



## MysticMisty (Aug 25, 2016)

My sister had on a 20/20-type program about this family that had been murdered in a rural area (I think) in their sleep, except for one of the children. He was spared because the murderer shot at him twice without bothering to look under the covers (he missed both times). I don't know where or when the murders took place, but it was sometime in the 60's or 70's I believe. I don't remember anything else so if someone thinks they might now, please speak up because I'd like to remember it again.

Edit: I'm an idiot because I forgot to mention that my sister watched this over a decade ago and that's why I can't remember anything else about it. I hope that helps!


----------



## AN/ALR56 (Aug 25, 2016)

Closet Sorcerer said:


> One I like while not being as sordid as those you guys talked about is the UVB-76 radio signal. While it's semi-official explanation (a radio frequency used by the Russian army for communications) makes sense, that shit and the fact that Moscow never confirmed nor denied it is creepy to hear.
> 
> The Russians seems to love their weird radio stations though, two more have been found, nicknamed The Pip and The Squeaky Wheel.


The us has also something similar.
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Emergency_Action_Message
Those are related to mostly nuclear command checks and other military uses.


----------



## sparklemilhouse (Oct 11, 2016)

Dragging old thread up because today at work I cataloged a book about the 1991 Yogurt Shop Murders in Texas. After a couple of bungled trials the killers were never found. It's pretty traumatizing to read about.


----------



## cuddle striker (Jan 3, 2017)

Cunty Boo Boo said:


> I love this stuff (although it freaks me out and I usually can't sleep well after reading about it). A lot of really fascinating ones have been mentioned. One that freaks me out a lot is Tara Calico/the polaroid that MIGHT be her...because even if it isn't, the girl and the little boy in the picture obviously went through horrific stuff. Just frightening.
> 
> Overall, I think the more recent cases are the more frightening. Only because in our world of technology (even back to the 80s or 90s), if someone is able to go missing without a trace, some seriously shady shit went down.



the found Polaroid is one of the creepiest things I've read about.



Yourbestbud said:


> Yo I love this shit, I'm really interested in Missing 411 I'd really like to read some of the cases to see if there is anything to them, does anyone know where I could find an ebook file for it? Has anyone read it, is it interesting at all or is David Paulides just blowing smoke?



it's pretty damn interesting. I do a lot of survival hiking and camping in the areas he talks about. he really does a good job narrowing down the cases to just the ones that aren't really explained, which gives you a sense of the huge numbers of people who die or go missing in the woods in the US. LOTS. of people.
(just buy one of the actual books from his site, I haven't found a good eBook version yet. I have the western US one)

One crime I'd like to see solved is the Highway of Tears. I guess it's officially a few dozen crimes, actually. the amount of traveling I do on highways makes this case really upsetting to me, and really interesting. Good cameras along that stretch of road might lead to better breaks in the case.
http://www.highwayoftears.ca


----------



## Big Nasty (May 23, 2017)

When I drive to work, I pass a construction site, where earlier this year, they found a decapitated corpse when doing some digging.

Turns out it's a woman who went missing 15 years ago.


----------



## Big Nasty (Dec 19, 2017)

Has there ever been a verified case of someone staging their suicide to look like a homicide in order to frame someone innocent?

This scenario shows up now and then in crime fiction, but has it ever occurred in real life?


----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (Dec 19, 2017)

The Hoggle children disappearance.

The story about the Hoggle children is so frustrating. The mom who probably murdered her own kids (it was assumed she gave them away) was protected for years and the husband was unable to get information out of her the whole time she's been in a psychiatric home. All these years the mother refused to say anything and she was judged to be incompetent for trial. She was a paranoid Schizophrenic and when the two children disappeared all she would say was that the toddlers were in a "safe place."  It's such an infuriating case.
Some people think she's faking it so she won't have to go to prison.

https://www.washingtonpost.com/loca...360011663b4_story.html?utm_term=.9a4f037dc46f

https://www.cbsnews.com/news/maryla...icted-in-deaths-of-two-long-missing-children/


----------



## EH 110 (Dec 19, 2017)

Like many of you, I grew up with the show "Unsolved Mysteries." I'm always reading about missing persons and unsolved murders. One of my favorite stories is about a woman named Elfrieda Knaak:
http://strangeco.blogspot.com/2014/02/the-lady-and-furnace.html

There's a very long thread about her on "Websleuths," with a lot of links to newspaper articles and info about the case. I'm amazed that so much info exists online from an almost 90 year old case, which I don't think is very well-known.
http://www.websleuths.com/forums/sh...rieda-Fritzie-Knaak-29-Lake-Bluff-30-Oct-1928


I'd also like to share a link to a really great YouTube channel called "Criminally Listed." They usually upload 2 videos a week. Very good stuff! 
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCs3iFCPtX0gzkKxCrobO4ig


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Dec 19, 2017)

Toxoplasmosis said:


> Like many of you, I grew up with the show "Unsolved Mysteries." I'm always reading about missing persons and unsolved murders. One of my favorite stories is about a woman named Elfrieda Knaak:
> http://strangeco.blogspot.com/2014/02/the-lady-and-furnace.html
> 
> There's a very long thread about her on "Websleuths," with a lot of links to newspaper articles and info about the case. I'm amazed that so much info exists online from an almost 90 year old case, which I don't think is very well-known.
> ...



I love Criminally Listed but the narrator always sounds like he's bored out of his goddamn mind


----------



## Rumpled Foreskin (Dec 19, 2017)

Cases like this were always intriguing, this one may take the cake for me:
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lead_Masks_Case

The theories are so wildly varied. Take a look.


----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (Dec 19, 2017)

The Vanished Podcast is pretty interesting.

http://www.thevanishedpodcast.com/

They tell the stories of the missing people and include audio clips from family members and friends. They also talk about not so known cases.


----------



## Tootsie Bear (Dec 19, 2017)

Closet Sorcerer said:


> One I like while not being as sordid as those you guys talked about is the UVB-76 radio signal. While it's semi-official explanation (a radio frequency used by the Russian army for communications) makes sense, that shit and the fact that Moscow never confirmed nor denied it is creepy to hear.
> 
> The Russians seems to love their weird radio stations though, two more have been found, nicknamed The Pip and The Squeaky Wheel.



These are usually called "number stations". Basically spies would tune in at a certain time, listen to a message, then write down and do what the message instructed them. 

For example North Korean spies have been reported using number stations to send and receive messages as recent as last year. If I recall, it's challenging to pinpoint the receiver spy, because you can only succeed in finding the general area where they were when they received the message, but by then they would be gone and you wouldn't even have the faintness clue what to do next. Simple yet it works to pass on secret messages.


----------



## AnOminous (Dec 19, 2017)

Big Nasty said:


> Has there ever been a verified case of someone staging their suicide to look like a homicide in order to frame someone innocent?
> 
> This scenario shows up now and then in crime fiction, but has it ever occurred in real life?



Agatha Christie was accused of doing just that, though she just disappeared and was found hiding under an assumed name later.


----------



## DavidFerrie (Jan 16, 2018)

Here's one I just heard about today, even though I live in Northern California and have been following unsolved mysteries and enigmatic disappearances for years. It's usually known as The Mathias Group Mystery or The Yuba City Five Disappearance, and is often compared to the Dyatlov Pass Incident in Russia as an example of a snowy-wilderness mass-disappearance/-death that makes _absolutely no sense_.


----------



## glass_houses (Jan 19, 2018)

PurpleSquirrel said:


> Here's one I just heard about today, even though I live in Northern California and have been following unsolved mysteries and enigmatic disappearances for years. It's usually known as The Mathias Group Mystery or The Yuba City Five Disappearance, and is often compared to the Dyatlov Pass Incident in Russia as an example of a snowy-wilderness mass-disappearance/-death that makes _absolutely no sense_.


I've never heard of it before now. You'd think all the conspiracy nutjobs would be all over this like a rash. I suspect that it might have something to do with these men being mentally impaired. It's far too easy to just say, "Didn't they have down syndrome or something? They were re.tarded, that explains everything," and wave it away. Something awful happened to those men and not even the tinfoil hat brigade gives a fuck. Well... at least their families were able to find the remains, rather than agonising for years about where they were and if they still lived. It's something, I guess.

Even with their respective impairments I doubt very much that they went to the cabin on their own. Someone else forced them to walk.


----------



## FemalePresident (Jan 20, 2018)

The Springfield Three is a very scary one.


----------



## glass_houses (Jan 20, 2018)

FemalePresident said:


> The Springfield Three is a very scary one.


Once you take into account the broken porch light it's pretty obvious how they were lured out of the house and why they left everything behind them when they were taken. The abductor/s broke the light, flattened themselves against the wall either side of the door so they couldn't be seen, waited for the women to come and investgate, and pounced before any of the three knew that someone else was there.

It's almost certain that whoever took the women knew them personally, or at the very least had been watching them for some time.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 20, 2018)

PurpleSquirrel said:


> Here's one I just heard about today, even though I live in Northern California and have been following unsolved mysteries and enigmatic disappearances for years. It's usually known as The Mathias Group Mystery or The Yuba City Five Disappearance, and is often compared to the Dyatlov Pass Incident in Russia as an example of a snowy-wilderness mass-disappearance/-death that makes _absolutely no sense_.



People subject to extreme cold who are dying of hypothermia often do pretty crazy shit that makes no sense.  For instance, you might find them stark naked after they took off all their clothes despite freezing to death.  Apparently, one of the body's last ditch attempts to survive involves pumping a lot of blood out to the extremities, and this can make someone who is actually freezing feel extremely hot.  Also, their brain is basically dying, too, so they'll do bizarre things in the delirium.  That's at least one theory about the Dyatlov Pass incident.

I have no idea about that other one, though.  Starving to death next to a mountain of survival rations is just bizarre unless someone was keeping that one guy from eating it.  Or maybe he didn't even realize it was food.  The fact that he had apparently lived long enough to lose half his weight from starvation is just strange.  If someone was there keeping them, why let some of them escape?  Why not just kill them?


----------



## Andrew Neiman (Jan 20, 2018)

Here's my contribution: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Original_Night_Stalker

The East Area Rapist assaulted 50-odd women around Sacramento beginning in 1976.  He was extremely methodical and organized; he would case victims' houses for weeks before making an attack, doing things unloading weapons and unlocking windows for easier access later.  He was described as appearing extremely young, perhaps in his late teens, when the attacks began.  He apparently attempted to mislead police by telling his victims that he needed drugs or money for drugs, and by "letting slip" other presumably false details about his real identity.  (In one instance, he stole codeine tablets from a victim that were later found discarded in a neighbor's yard.)

There are a lot of strange details to this case.  For instance, at a town hall meeting held (in 1977, I think) to address the rapes, one area resident stood up and berated the police for mishandling the investigation, claiming that they must be concealing some information about the attacks, because no man would sit passively by and allow his wife to be assaulted.  Then, seven months later, the rapist targeted this man and his wife.  Quite possibly a coincidence, but, even so, remarkably weird.  There are also various letters and phone calls that may or may not have come from the rapist.  There were numerous close calls-- police pursuing a masked man riding a bicycle near a possible ERA crime but losing track of him, residents encountering suspicious people resembling descriptions of the rapist in areas where homes were later attacked, etc. etc.

Anyway, from 1979-1986 there were 12 murders in Southern California attributed to a killer later called the Original Night Stalker.  DNA testing later showed that the Original Night Stalker and the East Area Rapist were the same person.

In 2016, the FBI revived the investigation and announced a $50,000 reward.


----------



## glass_houses (Jan 20, 2018)

AnOminous said:


> People subject to extreme cold who are dying of hypothermia often do pretty crazy shit that makes no sense.  For instance, you might find them stark naked after they took off all their clothes despite freezing to death.  Apparently, one of the body's last ditch attempts to survive involves pumping a lot of blood out to the extremities, and this can make someone who is actually freezing feel extremely hot.  Also, their brain is basically dying, too, so they'll do bizarre things in the delirium.  That's at least one theory about the Dyatlov Pass incident.
> 
> I have no idea about that other one, though.  Starving to death next to a mountain of survival rations is just bizarre unless someone was keeping that one guy from eating it.  Or maybe he didn't even realize it was food.  The fact that he had apparently lived long enough to lose half his weight from starvation is just strange.  If someone was there keeping them, why let some of them escape?  Why not just kill them?


Hypothermia doesn't explain why all of them abandoned their car and walked out into the snow. One of their parents said that she was convinced they witnessed some kind of crime, even though chances were good that they might not have realised what they'd seen to begin with. The distance from any roads, along with the snow, meant that if any of the men did escape they'd be completely disoriented and dead from exposure very, very quickly.

Yes, their intellectual impairments would have greatly affected their social skills, maybe to the point where they'd witnessed a crime without knowing that it was a crime. But given that they did have enough intellectual function to drive a car and plan trips to watch and play sports without minders, they certainly would have known not to leave their car and walk into the forest and snow in the dark. If you spend enough time around individuals who are impaired, it quickly becomes obvious that regardless of the nature of the impairment, they all have certain beliefs and behaviours that are cast iron. A lot of those behaviours are indeed weird and pointless, but along with that there will be safety rules, of which, "Don't abandon your car and walk into the snow covered forest in the dark".

Quite a few years back I took a friend with mild Aspergers to a combination  horse care and riding workshop for a club I'd been a member of for a while. Before she left her father told her never to walk behind a horse, very sound advice. But two of the demos had exactly that: one was for horse massage, and the other was platting a horse's tail for a show. _And she wouldn't shut the fuck up about it, no matter how I tried to explain to her that the demonstrators knew their horse and horse body language in general to stand behind them and work. _It drove me fucking insane and everyone else there kept giving us the side eye the entire fucking day. Never walk behind horses, that was it, no exceptions, exchanges or refunds.

The fact that the men were impaired is actually one of the strongest indications that they met with foul play, IMHO.


----------



## Andrew Neiman (Jan 20, 2018)

Andrew Neiman said:


> Here's my contribution: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Original_Night_Stalker
> 
> The East Area Rapist assaulted 50-odd women around Sacramento beginning in 1976.  He was extremely methodical and organized; he would case victims' houses for weeks before making an attack, doing things unloading weapons and unlocking windows for easier access later.  He was described as appearing extremely young, perhaps in his late teens, when the attacks began.  He apparently attempted to mislead police by telling his victims that he needed drugs or money for drugs, and by "letting slip" other presumably false details about his real identity.  (In one instance, he stole codeine tablets from a victim that were later found discarded in a neighbor's yard.)
> 
> ...


Here's some supplementary material:



Spoiler: A call thought to have been made by the rapist













Spoiler: Composite sketches










 



 



 



 



 







A tasteful and well-produced podcast episode on the case: http://casefilepodcast.com/case-53-east-area-rapist-1976-part-1/


----------



## glass_houses (Jan 20, 2018)

Andrew Neiman said:


> Here's some supplementary material:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: A call thought to have been made by the rapist



Well, there's the inspiration for tonight's night terror.


----------



## FemalePresident (Jan 21, 2018)

glass_houses said:


> Once you take into account the broken porch light it's pretty obvious how they were lured out of the house and why they left everything behind them when they were taken. The abductor/s broke the light, flattened themselves against the wall either side of the door so they couldn't be seen, waited for the women to come and investgate, and pounced before any of the three knew that someone else was there.
> 
> It's almost certain that whoever took the women knew them personally, or at the very least had been watching them for some time.



I don't really know. At least someone had to go inside to put the purses in the same room.

Anyway, looking into this mysteries is like getting into a rabbit hole.


----------



## Francis E. Dec Esc. (Jan 21, 2018)

My personal favorite is the Death Valley Germans. Four German tourists in Las Vegas rented an SUV to visit Death Valley. The SUV was found in a remote part of Death Valley National Park with three flat tires, and no trace of the passengers. They found the skeletons of the two adults in 2009, but the children's remains have never been found.

There's also the disappearance of Albert Fountain and his son outside Las Cruces, New Mexico.


----------



## glass_houses (Jan 21, 2018)

Francis E. Dec Esc. said:


> There's also the disappearance of Albert Fall and his son outside Las Cruces, New Mexico.



I think you mean Albert Fountain? Albert Fall, a politian with more bends than a bisexual convention, is the primary suspect in Fountain and his son's disappearance. And even if Fall didn't personally arrange Fountain's fate, Fountain had been a royal pain in the arse of high profile cattle rustlers in the area, so he had enemies in abundance. Fountain and his son's disappearance might not be a mystery so much as missing bodies.


----------



## FemalePresident (Mar 17, 2018)

First time I heard of this. It's creepy and it seems like there was foul play involved, but I also think a murder-suicide might be possible.


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Mar 17, 2018)

I always thought the disappearance of Paul B. Fugate was a really interesting case, he was a Park Ranger who went missing in 1980 despite being Armed and having a radio on him at the time, and the area was a suspected location for Smugglers.


----------



## Judge Holden (Apr 25, 2018)

Andrew Neiman said:


> Here's my contribution: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Original_Night_Stalker
> 
> The East Area Rapist assaulted 50-odd women around Sacramento beginning in 1976.  He was extremely methodical and organized; he would case victims' houses for weeks before making an attack, doing things unloading weapons and unlocking windows for easier access later.  He was described as appearing extremely young, perhaps in his late teens, when the attacks began.  He apparently attempted to mislead police by telling his victims that he needed drugs or money for drugs, and by "letting slip" other presumably false details about his real identity.  (In one instance, he stole codeine tablets from a victim that were later found discarded in a neighbor's yard.)
> 
> ...



They got him.
https://kiwifarms.net/threads/east-area-rapist-original-night-stalker-apprehended.42305/
http://fox40.com/2018/04/24/sources-report-possible-break-in-east-area-rapist-case-wednesday/

Photos match the sketches, he completely matches the projected background, and reports are that he 100% matches the DNA. Apparently the big press conference is tomorrow


----------



## Andrew Neiman (Apr 25, 2018)

Judge Holden said:


> They got him.
> https://kiwifarms.net/threads/east-area-rapist-original-night-stalker-apprehended.42305/
> http://fox40.com/2018/04/24/sources-report-possible-break-in-east-area-rapist-case-wednesday/
> 
> Photos match the sketches, he completely matches the projected background, and reports are that he 100% matches the DNA. Apparently the big press conference is tomorrow


I wish I could buy every EARONS sperg out there a drink.  What a beautiful day.  I’ve read that he’s on suicide watch; the trial’s going to be great.  I’m glad he was caught while so many of the victims were still alive.


----------



## Judge Holden (Apr 25, 2018)

Andrew Neiman said:


> I wish I could buy every EARONS sperg out there a drink.  What a beautiful day.  I’ve read that he’s on suicide watch; the trial’s going to be great.  I’m glad he was caught while so many of the victims were still alive.


For all the injustice and atrocity that goes unpunished every goddamn day, seeing a shitbag predator like this finally be dragged away by the cops is its own reward. I hope he lives another 40 years in a cold, empty cell.


----------



## Andrew Neiman (Apr 25, 2018)

Judge Holden said:


> For all the injustice and atrocity that goes unpunished every goddamn day, seeing a shitbag predator like this finally be dragged away by the cops is its own reward. I hope he lives another 40 years in a cold, empty cell.


It pleases me so much to know that victims like Jane Carson-Sandler are going to have the chance to see him in the dock.

His being a cop makes too much goddamn sense.  How better to case a neighborhood at length without anyone noticing?

I am absolutely flabbergasted that "Bonnie" was a real person.  I was convinced that that was a red herring.


----------



## Lez (Apr 26, 2018)

I've watched a lot of unsolved mysteries videos but this is one of the only cases which unnerved me.


----------



## Red Hood (Apr 29, 2018)

I've long been fascinated by the unsolved cases of the past, particularly where there's little left to go on like Jack the Ripper and Elizabeth Short. In those cases, since there's so many gaps you have to fill in yourself based on the available and possibly faulty and doctored evidence, it basically is a quest for satisfying your own morbid intellectual curiousity. 

Also, good music for browsing this thread:


Spoiler


----------



## Otterly (Aug 17, 2019)

The Dyatlov case is being reopened.









						Russian Investigators Are Reopening the Dyatlov Pass Case. But What Is It? - The Moscow Times
					

Nine hikers died in the mysterious Dyatlov Pass incident in 1959.




					www.themoscowtimes.com
				



http://archive.md/IiTZG
They weren’t inexperienced and they would have been used to temperatures down to -30. Something scared them out of the tent when they were undressing. The question is what? There are suggestions that a vortex street phenomenon could have caused odd subsonic noises, or that weapons testing was going on nearby. Their skin was t blistered, it was a bronze colour, and the wounds were not all explained by animal predation post-mortem. Three of them had significant internal injuries akin to car crash forces but no external injuries. The female found with eyes etc removed was probably animals after death.

I’ve always found this one interesting.


----------



## Buster O'Keefe (Aug 17, 2019)

Otterly said:


> The Dyatlov case is being reopened.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Anatoly Dyatlov was Igor Dyatlov's brother, and caused the Chernobyl disaster in a botched attempt to travel back in time to rescue his beloved brother. This explains the radiation and skin blistering reported at the incident in 1959.


Spoiler: The truth is out there



This is utter bullshit, but as plausible as most of the batshit theories circulating about this.


----------



## Scarlett Johansson (Jun 8, 2020)

Can I bring up Agatha Christie disappearing? Sure we knew she was pissed about the husband but why stage it so strangely?
Why the crashed car in the middle of a field? Why resurface in a spa? Why claim insanity?


----------



## Chan Fan (Jun 8, 2020)

jellycar said:


> Can I bring up Agatha Christie disappearing? Sure we knew she was pissed about the husband but why stage it so strangely?
> Why the crashed car in the middle of a field? Why resurface in a spa? Why claim insanity?



Maybe she was at the end of her rope, mentally


----------



## Doctor Placebo (Jun 8, 2020)

The Holocaust. We still don't know who did it. I suspect the Jews, personally. Why were there so many Jews in the concentration camps while it was going on? We're expected to believe that was just a coincidence?

Edit: I see people in this thread don't appreciate my sense of humor.


----------



## Scarlett Johansson (Jun 10, 2020)

Chan Fan said:


> Maybe she was at the end of her rope, mentally



Her husband was a womanizing sack of shit. 

But then again she was very good at staging and plotting in her books. She made no mention of her disappearance in her autobiography


----------



## Chan Fan (Aug 17, 2020)

Gloomy Sunday - the "Hungarian Suicide Song"

Written in 1932 by  Rezső Seress.  Its lyrics are about a man who asks his dead lover to attend his funeral with him after he kills himself because he was sad about her death.  It has been claimed that many people have commited suicide after listening to it (though some of the claims are either murky or unsubstantiated.)  Some believe that the Hungarian suicides were actually due to depression during wartime and are unrelated to the song.  The fact that people are still talking about it makes in interesting.

Listen to the song here:





There are various other versions of the song, including a cover by Billie Holliday:






Here are the lyrics:

Sunday is gloomy,
My hours are slumberless
Dearest the shadows
I live with are numberless
Little white flowers
Will never awaken you
Not where the black coach of
Sorrow has taken you
Angels have no thought
Of ever returning you,
Would they be angry
If I thought of joining you?

Gloomy Sunday

Gloomy is Sunday,
With shadows I spend it all
My heart and I
Have decided to end it all
Soon there'll be candles
And prayers that are sad I know
Let them not weep
Let them know that I'm glad to go
Death is no dream
For in death I'm caressing you
With the last breath of my soul
I'll be blessing you

Gloomy Sunday


----------

